# Learning to use my D300 - initial results, feedback welcomed!



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

I've had my new D300 for a few weeks now, and after reading and rereading the manual (plus various magazine articles) I've kind of got the hang of all of the basics. I've taken every opportunity possible to snap away, trying out all of the various settings and functions. Here's a selection of the best images I have managed to capture so far; any helpful feedback welcomed in terms of composition, lighting, capture, etc.

*Family days out...*





































*My back garden...*




























*My other passion...*


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

cracking looking pics Rich cant offer any tips though as im p1sh with the camera although the camera loves me


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Some nice shots! especially when considering the short time you've had the camera!
One thing i notice is the bird ones seem a little underexposed!

It might be because you are using the matrix metering which tries to get a good balanced exposure for the whole image, if you try using centre weighted metering it will expose for the central subject i.e the bird and you'll get a brighter exposure of the bird and a darker background which will make for a more pleasing image.


----------



## haxbyscoobs (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow nice pics

Love the bird shots very crisp and clear

I'm still deciding on a camera and not made my mind up as yet


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Some cracking shots there mate.:thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

thats some very nice shots there rich :thumb:

also deciding on what camera to get but i think the d300 is slightly out my price range :lol:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Silva1 said:


> thats some very nice shots there rich :thumb:
> 
> also deciding on what camera to get but i think the d300 is slightly out my price range :lol:


There's talk of a D90 in the near future which will ahve the same sensor as the D300 but in a more compact body, which should be quite a bit cheaper than the D300 but have 90% of the capability, just not the professional magnesium body!


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Gavb said:


> cracking looking pics Rich cant offer any tips though as im p1sh with the camera although the camera loves me


:lol:



rmorgan84 said:


> Some nice shots! especially when considering the short time you've had the camera!
> One thing i notice is the bird ones seem a little underexposed!
> 
> It might be because you are using the matrix metering which tries to get a good balanced exposure for the whole image, if you try using centre weighted metering it will expose for the central subject i.e the bird and you'll get a brighter exposure of the bird and a darker background which will make for a more pleasing image.


Nice one, that's exactly the sort of help I now need. It was difficult to shoot the birds full stop, as conditions were varying from cloudy and raining to sun and then back again, all in a matter of minutes - plus the birds were fast! I shot on shutter priority at around 1/400 to 1/640, as any slower and some blurring resulted... however, at these speeds I noticed that the exposure was struggling (plenty of low warnings) but I couldn't see any way around it at the time. Out of 100+ shots, I got maybe 5-6 good ones! Cheers for the tip!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

WX51 TXR said:


> :lol:
> 
> Nice one, that's exactly the sort of help I now need. It was difficult to shoot the birds full stop, as conditions were varying from cloudy and raining to sun and then back again, all in a matter of minutes - plus the birds were fast! I shot on shutter priority at around 1/400 to 1/640, as any slower and some blurring resulted... however, at these speeds I noticed that the exposure was struggling (plenty of low warnings) but I couldn't see any way around it at the time. Out of 100+ shots, I got maybe 5-6 good ones! Cheers for the tip!


If the exposure was struggling up the ISO, it's what the D300 was made for so whack it up to ISO 1600 and you'll still ahve lovely images with very little noise!


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

rmorgan84 said:


> There's talk of a D90 in the near future which will ahve the same sensor as the D300 but in a more compact body, which should be quite a bit cheaper than the D300 but have 90% of the capability, just not the professional magnesium body!


Aye, I read some of these rumours and was tempted to wait, but in the end I had to crack on and get myself kitted out; I've got to get the website product photography redone asap! However, if you can wait, then the D90 may be an awesome proposition if it lives up to expectations.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Lovely shots, the bird ones are awesome mate!


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

rmorgan84 said:


> If the exposure was struggling up the ISO, it's what the D300 was made for so whack it up to ISO 1600 and you'll still ahve lovely images with very little noise!


Feck, never remembered this on the day lol! Bugger! I'll have to tattoo this on my hand, as it's the one thing I forget time and time again! That said, I think I was running in auto ISO mode - would the camera not start to crank up the ISO automatically if exposure was struggling?


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

All cracking shots but the bird ones are superb :thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

WX51 TXR said:


> Feck, never remembered this on the day lol! Bugger! I'll have to tattoo this on my hand, as it's the one thing I forget time and time again! That said, I think I was running in auto ISO mode - would the camera not start to crank up the ISO automatically if exposure was struggling?


It would indeed but my experience with the D300 is the Auto ISO is ok ,but does make mistakes now and again! So if you can remember to do it yourself all the better.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Righty, will do then. Cheers for the help, and cheers everyone else for the kind feedback. Off to bed now, long day coming up tomorrow! :wave:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Cracking shots, looks like youre really getting into the D300 :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

some excellent pics:thumb:


----------



## skynet2029 (Mar 18, 2008)

Great metering on that camera (I want one)


----------



## Lirin (Jun 9, 2008)

Very nice pics mate for a beginner- well done.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Superb images, you have the eye for it:thumb:


----------



## pav-g (Jan 25, 2007)

The first picture is awesome - some timing


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Well.......seen as........according to Ronnie..........I took the money shot of the BMW on Monday ..........I could tell you how to and boy do you need some help :doublesho..........*but em no tellin ye *:lol:

Bryan


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

You sozzled again squire?!


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

WX51 TXR said:


> You sozzled again squire?!


Was a bit last night :thumb:

Great pics though Rich really great :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

See you Saturday! :wave:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Stunning Pics rich, excellent work.


----------

